# Anya's random BLAHG



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome, me! I have a horse, a dog, 2 cats, 2 goldfish, 1 betta, and 2 budgies. That's me! Basically my birds and my betta (Omlette) match my wall because they're all BLUE... Angel the budgie matches it wonderfully.. a sea green/blue, VERY pale/light colored... my room is ocean-themed which is what started the fish obsession.
So of course this morning I woke up at 11am with a sore throat, and 42 degrees f so I can't go to the barn today though I have off from school until January 3rd. Wilma will have to wait til tomorrow to get straightened out xD
So I've been worrying about how much of the electric bill I'm adding on by running my goldfish filter, air stone bubble pump, lava lamp light (it works nicely to light up my fish tank) that's on for maybe 8 hours a day, and a heater for my betta fish tank. AND filling up all those buckets of water for my fish tanks. AND researching random junk on the laptop and wasting electricity. Maybe I should stop. Anyway, I don't HAVE a heater yet for Omlette because... I'm not sure. But I'm going to find a good seller on eBay today and bid/buy (on) a nice, under 20 bucks heater, which I have seen before. One that works. So right now to save electricity my goldfish only have their filter on, which is fine because they're not gulping air.

Meanwhile, next to my bed on the corner bookshelf... Omlette is chillin' at 75 degrees f because the wood burning stove in the living room is burning up wood. So I should be okay for a couple of weeks. And Omlette is not eating any food I've given him. But he arrived at about 8:30 last night so I shouldn't be worrying. He also hasn't used his flower pot yet. It's on its side. Maybe I should just take it out? I might be able to take a sprig of Anacharis from the goldfish tank and rinse it well and put it in as the -only- decoration in Omlette's tank other than the rocks on the bottom!!! I'm quite worried about that fish. I'm afraid he'll suffer the same fate that my sister's betta did when she was 10... he got fin rot and he was in her room so nobody knew what was going on and she neglected him and he DIIIIEEEEDDDD *sobbing into keyboard*

But, yeah that won't happen. Not this time. This fish should be immortal.
I might buy a 5 gallon tank at Pet Supplies Plus for Omlette because it should fit on top of the bookshelf. It's around 7 bucks the last time I checked. Petco sells those things for around 20 which makes me mad. Or Walmart sells 10 gallons at 12 bucks but I can't seem to find a 5 gallon there. Because I wanted to move my goldfish into a 30 gallon (fine with parents) and put the 10 gallon into the dining room onto the actual fish tank stand and breed Killifish or guppies and put them in THERE (not fine with parents) and another 10 gallon tank would be "too much" and I couldn't fit it into my room. Besides, my fish tank lid is almost always off and it smells like a pond in here xD
I think I'll shut up now.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

So later today, around 3pm I was eating an orange next to Omlette's tank, and he just swam up to the corner closest to me and observed me quietly  He seems to be warming up to the house literally. The temperature is up to 76 degrees now! He's much more active, and when I netted him to transfer him to his new tank, he showed LIFE. He got dark stress stripes but by now they're nearly gone. Also, 5 minutes ago I tried feeding him TetraMin Tropical Granules, which the old betta was fond of, but he gulped up every pellet and ended up spitting every one out O.O
So then I fed him TopFin Betta Bits (which are higher in crude fat and crude fiber) and he looooved them. I might try Aqua Select Freeze-dried Mini Sticks, but I don't know about that because the protien is .45% and the food I'm feeding now is 45%.... forget the part about experimenting with the mini sticks. But anyway, I'm next to the tank and Omlette is hanging out on the side closer to me.


----------

